# المنتديات الإسلامية > كربلائيات ( كربلاء " الطف " ) >  >  سـر إسـم زيـــنـــب !

## بعدني ......

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على سيدتنا ومولاتنا العقيلة الصابره (الحوراء زينب عليها السلام) 
لا يخفى أن السيدة الحوراء زينب عليها السلام رضيعة الرسالة 
والعصمة وربيبة الوحي والقرآن وأول أبنة لقسيم الجنة والنار 
وساقي الكوثر يوم الحشر والنشر 
وأبنة فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين عليهم السلام
وكان أسمها زينب عليها السلام ، فإن أسمها المبارك الحوراء زينب ،



وزينب في اللغة : 
اسم شجر حسن المنظر طيب الرائحة 
وبه سميت المرأة أو أن اسم مأخوذ من :
زين اب يعني زينة ابيها وبهذا الاعتبار عبر البعض عنها بأنها عليها السلام
زين ابيها كما ان الزهراء عليها السلام ام ابيها وهو تقابل جيد حسن .. 


وعليه فلو أخذ الحوراء زينب من : 
زين اب بعد سقوط الالف
منها للتخفيف أو لكثرة الاستعمال ، فهو مما يناسبها
لأنها كانت بإيمانها وتقواها وعلمها وفضلها زينة وفخراً 
في التاريخ لابيها أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
بل لأهل البيت عليهم السلام اجمعين .. 


من اسرار اسم السيده الحوراء زينب عليها السلام 
أن كل حرف من حروف الهجاء الاربعة
لاسم الحوراء زينب يرمز الى عظيم من العظماء ويشير اليه 
وينبيء عن انها قد ورثت العظمة منهم ،
فكانت خير وارث لمحاسنهم والخلف الصالح لهم 
والدليل الصادق على مآثرهم . 


فالزاء : يرمز الى أمها الزهراء عليها السلام لما ورثته من أمها عليها السلام من الصبر والصمود والتضحية والفداء . 


والياء : يرمز الى أبيها علي عليه السلام لما ورثته منه عليه السلام من الشجاعة والشهامة والحلم والعلم . 



والنون : يرمز إلى أخويها الإمامين الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام لما ورثته منهما عليهما السلام من فضائل ومكارم وأخلاق وأدب . 


والباء : يرمز إلى النبي جدها المختار الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لما ورثته منه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من عز وشرف وسؤدد وسيادة . 



وحيث أن الله تبارك وتعالى اراد بيان فضل هذه السيدة الكريمة 
بضعة الرسالة وربيبة الامامةوكريمة اهل البيت وعقيلة بني هاشم 
اصطفاها واختار لها لها اسم زينب وتسميتها باسم زينب 
من قبل الله تبارك وتعالى هي منقبة عظيمة
لم ينلها الا خاصة من عباد الله المقربين . 



القاب السيدة الحوراء زينب عليها السلام : 



اللقب هو ما يسمى به الانسان بعد اسمه العلم 
من لفظ يدل على المدح او الذم
ولما كانت هذه السيدة المباركة جامعة لكل الفضائل الحميدة 
والصفات الخيرة كان البيان عاجزاً والقلم قاصراً 
عن ذكر قليل من كثير ما اتصفت به سلام الله عليها 
من الفضائل والمناقب فالمدح في حقها عليها السلام 
يكون كما قال الشاعر : 



ألا أن ثوبا خيط من نسج تسعة ... وعشرين حرفاً من معاليه قاصر 


أهم القابها عليها السلام :  



المسبية
الزاهدة
العابدة
الفاضلة
العاقلة
الكاملة
الصابرة
الباكية
المحدثة
المخبرة 
الموثقة
الوحيدة
الغريبة
البليغة
الأسيرة
الشجاعة
المظلومة
أمينة الله 
عقيلة حيدر
ام المصائب 
عقيلة قريش
نائبة الزهراء
بطلة كربلاء
كعبة الرزايا
كعبة الأحزان
كافلة الايتام
العقيلة الكبرى
ولية الله العظمى
الصديقة الصغرى 
الآمرة بالمعروف
عقيلة بني هاشم
محبوبة المصطفى
قرة عين المرتضى
عقيلة خدر الرسالة 
رضيعة ثدي الولاية
الغيورة على الدين
الخالصة في المودة
الممتحنة الصابرة
المجاهدة المحتسبة
العالمة غير المعلمة
الفاهمة غير المفهمة
شقيقة الحسن المجتبى
كاملة اليقين والمعرفة
صاحبة النيابة الخاصة
الراضية بالقدر والقضاء
شريكة الحسين سيد الشهداء 


منقول 
تحياتي:
********

----------


## fatooom

مشكووووورة  الف 
عالمعلومات المفيدة 
في ميزان حسناتك إن شاء الله

----------


## وردة البستان

مشكور خيو ع المعلومات المفيده


يعطيك الف عافيه


تحياتي

وردة البستان

----------


## نور الهدى

السلام على المسبية , الممتحنه الصابرة 

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك 

وعظم الله اجركم بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين

----------


## همسات وله

السلام على المسبية , الممتحنه الصابرة 

الله يعطيك العافية 

وتسلم يمينك وعساك عالقوة دوم
واجرك عند امير المومنين وعند سيدة نساء العالمين

وعظم الله اجركم بمصاب ابا عبدالله الحسين 
تحيااااتي

----------


## دموع جارفه

السلام على المسبيه ..... السلام على العقيله...
شكرا على المعلومات المفيده..
تقبل مروري..

----------


## oOo بنت من ؟oOo

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد 

السلام على سيدتي ومولاتي ( زينب ) أم المصائب  عليها السلام 

مشكور أخوي ..  ********

على النقل المميز والرائع 

سلمت يمناك

----------


## شموع حور

*اللهم صلى على محمد وآل محمد...
السلام على سيدتنا ومولاتنا العقيلة الصابره 
(الحوراء زينب عليها السلام)




لا يخفى أن السيدة الحوراء زينب عليها السلام رضيعة الرسالة 
والعصمة وربيبة الوحي والقرآن وأول أبنة لقسيم الجنة والنار 
وساقي الكوثر يوم الحشر والنشر 
وأبنة فاطمة الزهراء سيدة نساء العالمين عليهم السلام
وكان أسمها زينب عليها السلام ، فإن أسمها المبارك الحوراء زينب ،



وزينب في اللغة : 
اسم شجر حسن المنظر طيب الرائحة 
وبه سميت المرأة أو أن اسم مأخوذ من :
زين اب يعني زينة ابيها وبهذا الاعتبار عبر البعض عنها بأنها عليها السلام
زين ابيها كما ان الزهراء عليها السلام ام ابيها وهو تقابل جيد حسن ..



وعليه فلو أخذ الحوراء زينب من : 
زين اب بعد سقوط الالف
منها للتخفيف أو لكثرة الاستعمال ، فهو مما يناسبها
لأنها كانت بإيمانها وتقواها وعلمها وفضلها زينة وفخراً 
في التاريخ لابيها أمير المؤمنين عليه السلام
بل لأهل البيت عليهم السلام اجمعين ..



من اسرار اسم السيده الحوراء زينب عليها السلام 
أن كل حرف من حروف الهجاء الاربعة
لاسم الحوراء زينب يرمز الى عظيم من العظماء ويشير اليه 
وينبيء عن انها قد ورثت العظمة منهم ،
فكانت خير وارث لمحاسنهم والخلف الصالح لهم 
والدليل الصادق على مآثرهم .



فالزاء : يرمز الى أمها الزهراء عليها السلام لما ورثته من أمها عليها السلام من الصبر والصمود والتضحية والفداء .



والياء : يرمز الى أبيها علي عليه السلام لما ورثته منه عليه السلام من الشجاعة والشهامة والحلم والعلم .




والنون : يرمز إلى أخويها الإمامين الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام لما ورثته منهما عليهما السلام من فضائل ومكارم وأخلاق وأدب .



والباء : يرمز إلى النبي جدها المختار الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم لما ورثته منه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم من عز وشرف وسؤدد وسيادة .




وحيث أن الله تبارك وتعالى اراد بيان فضل هذه السيدة الكريمة 
بضعة الرسالة وربيبة الامامةوكريمة اهل البيت وعقيلة بني هاشم 
اصطفاها واختار لها لها اسم زينب وتسميتها باسم زينب 
من قبل الله تبارك وتعالى هي منقبة عظيمة
لم ينلها الا خاصة من عباد الله المقربين .




القاب السيدة الحوراء زينب عليها السلام :




اللقب هو ما يسمى به الانسان بعد اسمه العلم 
من لفظ يدل على المدح او الذم
ولما كانت هذه السيدة المباركة جامعة لكل الفضائل الحميدة 
والصفات الخيرة كان البيان عاجزاً والقلم قاصراً 
عن ذكر قليل من كثير ما اتصفت به سلام الله عليها 
من الفضائل والمناقب فالمدح في حقها عليها السلام 
يكون كما قال الشاعر :




ألا أن ثوبا خيط من نسج تسعة ... وعشرين حرفاً من معاليه قاصر



أهم القابها عليها السلام : 




المسبية
الزاهدة
العابدة
الفاضلة
العاقلة
الكاملة
الصابرة
الباكية
المحدثة
المخبرة 
الموثقة
الوحيدة
الغريبة
البليغة
الأسيرة
الشجاعة
المظلومة
أمينة الله 
عقيلة حيدر
ام المصائب 
عقيلة قريش
نائبة الزهراء
بطلة كربلاء
كعبة الرزايا
كعبة الأحزان
كافلة الايتام
العقيلة الكبرى
ولية الله العظمى
الصديقة الصغرى 
الآمرة بالمعروف
عقيلة بني هاشم
محبوبة المصطفى
قرة عين المرتضى
عقيلة خدر الرسالة 
رضيعة ثدي الولاية
الغيورة على الدين
الخالصة في المودة
الممتحنة الصابرة
المجاهدة المحتسبة
العالمة غير المعلمة
الفاهمة غير المفهمة
شقيقة الحسن المجتبى
كاملة اليقين والمعرفة
صاحبة النيابة الخاصة
الراضية بالقدر والقضاء
شريكة الحسين سيد الشهداء*

----------


## &روح عابرة&

السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي يازينب الحوراء ..يام المصائب


طرح موفق  شموع حور

تحياتي لك

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد والعن اعدائهم من الاولين والاخرين*
*وعجل فرجهم ياكريم.*

*السلام عليك ياعقيلة الطالبين* 
*ياكعبة الاحزان* 
*السلام عليك يا أم المصائب* 
*سيدتي ومولاتي إنا توجهنا واستشفعنا وتوسلنا بك الى الله* 
*وقدمناك بين يدي حاجاتنا ياوجيهة عند الله اشفعي لنا عند الله .*

*شموع حــور* 
*أحسنت الاختيـــار .. بارك الله فيك واثابك*
*وقضى جميع حوائجك بحق محمد واله الاطهــار .*

*المعذرة منك شموع سيتم دمج طرحك مع آخر* 
*لتطابق المحتوى .*
*شاكرة جهودك وبانتظار جديد تجود به يداك الطاهرتان*
*دمت بخير .*

----------


## دلوعه

تسلم اخي على اختيارك الموفق

السلام عليك ياسيدتي وملاتي ام المصائب زينب


جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## عبيرالزهور

السلام عليك يازينب الحوراء 
موفقة أختي الكريمة على الطرح الرائع

----------


## علوكه

يسلموووووووووووو ع الطرح الرائع وشكرا

----------


## روح الرومنسية

شكرا لكم على الطرح

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*قمهـ في الروعهـ ،،*
*أطروحهـ قيمهـ بـ الفعل ،،*
*هناكـ شوق يـ جرني لـ زيارتها عليها و على جدها و أبيها و أمها اوخويها أفضل الصلاة و أزكى السلام ،،*
*نسأل اللهـ أن يرزقنا و إياكم العود ثم العود ثم العود ،،*
*ربي يعطيكم ألف ألف عااااافيهـ ،،*
*و بوركت جهووودكم جميعا ،،*
*و في ميزان أعماااالكم ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااااااااكم ،،*
*خااالص التحااايااا ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم* 

*زيارة السيدة  زينب  عليها السلام* 


*السلام عليك يا بنت سلطان الانبياء، السلام عليك يا بنت صاحب الحوض واللواء، السلام عليك يا بنت فاطمة الزهراء، السلام عليك يا بنت خديجة الكبرى، السلام عليك يا بنت سيد الاوصياء وركن الاولياء أمير المؤمنين، السلام عليك يا بنت ولي الله، السلام عليك يا ام المصائب يا زينب بنت علي ورحمة الله وبركاته، السلام عليك أيتها الفاضلة الرشيدة، السلام عليك أيتها العاملة الكاملة، السلام عليك أيتها الجليلة الجميلة، السلام عليك أيتها التقية النقية، السلام عليك أيتها المظلومة المقهورة، السلام عليك أيتها الرضية المرضية، السلام عليك يا تالية المعصوم، السلام عليك يا ممتحنة في تحمل المصائب بالحسين المظلوم، السلام عليك أيتها البعيدة عن الآفاق، السلام عليك أيتها الاسيرة في البلدان، السلام على من شهد بفضلها الثقلان، السلام عليك أيتها المتحيرة في وقوفك في القتلى وناديت جدك رسول الله(ص) بهذا النداء: صلى عليك مليك السماء هذا حسين بالعراء مسلوب العمامة والرداء مقطع الاعضاء وبناتك سبايا، السلام على روحك الطيبة وجسدك الطاهر، السلام عليك يا مولاتي وابنة مولاي وسيدتي وابنة سيدتي ورحمة الله وبركاته، أشهد أنك قد أقمت الصلاة وآتيت الزكاة وأمرت بالمعروف ونهيت عن المنكر وأطعت الله ورسوله وصبرت على الاذي في جنب الله حتى أتاك اليقين، فلعن الله من جحدك ولعن الله من ظلمك ولعن الله من لم يعرف حقك ولعن الله أعداء آل محمد من الجن والانس من الاولين والآخرين وضاعف عليهم العذاب الاليم. أتيتك يا مولاتي وابنة مولاي قاصدا وافدا عارفا بحقك فكوني شفيعا إلى الله في غفران ذنوبي، وقضاء حوائجي، واعطاء سؤلي وكشف ضري، وأن لك ولابيك وأجدادك الطاهرين جاها عظيما وشفاعة مقبولة، السلام عليك وعلى آبائك الطاهرين المطهرين وعلى الملائكة المقيمين في هذا الحرم الشريف المبارك ورحمة الله وبركاته.*

*سيدتي  ان شاء الله ساقوم بزيارتك يوم الاحد المقبل* 

*في 24\8\2008 * 

*حتى انال شفاعتك ورضاكي  ياسيدتي ايها  المسبية* 

*لعن الله  كل من ظلم اهل البيت  من الاولين والاخرين* 

* ابو طارق*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وال محمد*
*سلام الله على عقيلة بني هاشم زينب الحوراء عليها السلام*
*تسلموون على الطرح الرااائع*
*في ميزاان الاعمااااال*
*دمتي بخير*
*تحياااااتي*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام على سيدتنا ومولاتنا العقيلة الصابره (الحوراء زينب )




لا يخفى أن السيدة الحوراء زينب  رضيعة الرسالة 
والعصمة وربيبة الوحي والقرآن وأول أبنة لقسيم الجنة والنار 
وساقي الكوثر يوم الحشر والنشر 
وأبنة  سيدة نساء العالمين عليهم السلام
وكان أسمها زينب  ، فإن أسمها المبارك الحوراء زينب ،




وزينب في اللغة : 
اسم شجر حسن المنظر طيب الرائحة 
وبه سميت المرأة أو أن اسم مأخوذ من :
زين اب يعني زينة ابيها وبهذا الاعتبار عبر البعض عنها بأنها 
زين ابيها كما ان الزهراء  ام ابيها وهو تقابل جيد حسن ..



وعليه فلو أخذ الحوراء زينب من : 
زين اب بعد سقوط الالف
منها للتخفيف أو لكثرة الاستعمال ، فهو مما يناسبها
لأنها كانت بإيمانها وتقواها وعلمها وفضلها زينة وفخراً 
في التاريخ لابيها أمير المؤمنين 
بل لأهل البيت عليهم السلام اجمعين ..



من اسرار اسم السيده الحوراء زينب  
أن كل حرف من حروف الهجاء الاربعة
لاسم الحوراء زينب يرمز الى عظيم من العظماء ويشير اليه 
وينبيء عن انها قد ورثت العظمة منهم ،
فكانت خير وارث لمحاسنهم والخلف الصالح لهم 
والدليل الصادق على مآثرهم .



فالزاء : يرمز الى أمها الزهراء  لما ورثته من أمها  من الصبر والصمود والتضحية والفداء .



والياء : يرمز الى أبيها علي  لما ورثته منه  من الشجاعة والشهامة والحلم والعلم .




والنون : يرمز إلى أخويها الإمامين الحسن والحسين عليهما السلام لما ورثته منهما عليهما السلام من فضائل ومكارم وأخلاق وأدب .



والباء : يرمز إلى النبي جدها المختار الرسول الأعظم  لما ورثته منه  من عز وشرف وسؤدد وسيادة .

وحيث أن الله تبارك وتعالى اراد بيان فضل هذه السيدة الكريمة 
بضعة الرسالة وربيبة الامامةوكريمة اهل البيت وعقيلة بني هاشم 
اصطفاها واختار لها لها اسم زينب وتسميتها باسم زينب 
من قبل الله تبارك وتعالى هي منقبة عظيمة
لم ينلها الا خاصة من عباد الله المقربين .


القاب السيدة الحوراء زينب  :
اللقب هو ما يسمى به الانسان بعد اسمه العلم 
من لفظ يدل على المدح او الذم



ولما كانت هذه السيدة المباركة جامعة لكل الفضائل الحميدة 
والصفات الخيرة كان البيان عاجزاً والقلم قاصراً 
عن ذكر قليل من كثير ما اتصفت به سلام الله عليها 
من الفضائل والمناقب فالمدح في حقها  
يكون كما قال الشاعر :
ألا أن ثوبا خيط من نسج تسعة ... وعشرين حرفاً من معاليه قاصر



أهم القابها  : 
المسبية
الزاهدة
العابدة
الفاضلة
العاقلة
الكاملة
الصابرة
الباكية
المحدثة
المخبرة 
الموثقة
الوحيدة
الغريبة
البليغة
الأسيرة
الشجاعة
المظلومة
أمينة الله 
عقيلة حيدر
ام المصائب 
عقيلة قريش
نائبة الزهراء
بطلة كربلاء
كعبة الرزايا
كعبة الأحزان
كافلة الايتام
العقيلة الكبرى
ولية الله العظمى
الصديقة الصغرى 
الآمرة بالمعروف
عقيلة بني هاشم
محبوبة المصطفى
قرة عين المرتضى
عقيلة خدر الرسالة 
رضيعة ثدي الولاية
الغيورة على الدين
الخالصة في المودة
الممتحنة الصابرة
المجاهدة المحتسبة
العالمة غير المعلمة
الفاهمة غير المفهمة
شقيقة الحسن المجتبى
كاملة اليقين والمعرفة
صاحبة النيابة الخاصة
الراضية بالقدر والقضاء
شريكة الحسين سيد الشهداءمنقووول

----------


## همسة ألم

السلام على بطله كربلاء
السلام على أم المصائب
السلام عليك ياسيدتي ومولاتي 
تشكري خيه على النقل الرااااااااائع

----------


## ومضة امل

السلام عليك يا سيدتي ومولاتي 
وجعلنا الله ممن يحظى بزيارتها في الدنيا 
وبشفاعتها في الاخرة
تشكري اختي على الموضوع القيم

----------


## اللؤلؤ الغامض

مشكورين عالطرح

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

همسة ألم
ومضه امل
اللؤلؤ الغامض
يسلموووووووووووو يالغلا على المرور العطر
لاعدمتكم يارب موفقين لكل خير

----------


## looovely

*      تسلمي خية طرح في قمة الروعة*
*     يبين فضل سيدتنا زينب عليها السلام* 
*           وجهت سلامي للسيدتي ومولاتي* 
*            ام المصائب زينب عليها السلام*
*                سلمت اناملك على الطرح* 
*               تحياتي لكِ المصحوبة بالدعوات*
* looovely*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

*السلام على أم المصائب زينب..*
*السلام على صاحبة الخدر والصون ..*
*السلام على قلب زينب الصبور..*

*آه لحزن زينب..*


*غاليتي دمعة طفلة يتيمة..*
*يعطيك العافية.*
*وجُزيتِ خيراً على هذا الطرح الموفق والقيّم جداً..*
*الموضوع سبق طرحه في قسم كربلائيات..*
http://www.alnassrah.com/showthread....D1%D3%C7%E1%C9

*ولكن لوجود مشاركات وردود عليه ..سوف يتم نقله هناك..*

*..ومن ثم دمجه هناك مع مايشابهه ..*
*من قِبل المشرفين الأفاضل..*



*موفقة لكل خير إن شاء الله تعالى..*
*..دمتي بعين المولى الجليل..*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

looovely/تسلمين غناتي على المرور العطر 
والف مبروك عليك وسام الكرامات
دمعة على السطور/تسلمين يالغلا على التواصل العطر
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## بنوتة امووورة

*يسلموووو*
*على*
*المعلومات* 
*الحلوة*

----------

